# Eisfreihalter oder Teichheizung?



## Dr.J (13. Sep. 2004)

@ all,

kann  mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben, welche Art von Eisfreihalter man verwenden soll? Es gibt ja die Einfachen aus Styropor und welche, die wohl eine Art Teichheizung sind. Was ist besser für einen Teich mit Fischbesatz?


----------



## lars (13. Sep. 2004)

hi.....

na etwas mehr fakten und ich könnte dir helfen !!!!

gruß lars


----------



## Dr.J (13. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

mach ich doch gerne.   

Teich: 4x5m (Haupteich), 1x1m Nebenteich
Tiefe: 70 cm in der Mitte (Haupteich)
Besatz: 5 kleine Goldfische (ca. 10 cm, 2 Jahre alt)
            ?? __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge
            1 __ Teichfrosch
            1 __ Teichmolch

Die Fische sind alle im Teich aufgewachsen und haben bisher dort auch überwintert. Die letzten 2 Winter habe ich den einfachen Eisfreihalter verwendet. Allerdings waren die Winter auch nicht besonders hart.

Brauchst du noch mehr Info?


----------



## Thorsten (13. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

also ich würde Dir empfehlen einen Luftsprudler/Lüfterstein(Membranpumpe-10Watt) zu verwenden. Preis ca. 8-10 Euro.Ebay!

Dieser Lüfterstein sollte ungefähr 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche hängen.

Somit bleibt ein Loch in der Eisdecke vorhanden und ein Gasaustausch im Teich ist somit gegeben.

Zusätzlich versorgt dieser Stein,wenn  auch in einer geringen Menge für Sauerstoff im Teich. 


Es gibt natürlich auch noch andere Methoden :

Sogenannte "Eisfreihalter" (Steropyr) sollte aber unbedingt ein Loch haben damit Fäulnissgase entweichen können und dann wohl die billigste Variante ist die Luftpolsterfolie-aber bitte auch hier für Löcher zwecks Gasaustausch sorgen :!:


----------



## lars (13. Sep. 2004)

hm....

bei belüftern bitte immer etwas obacht !!

da luft nur zu ca. 20 % aus sauerstoff und der rest fast nur aus stickstoff besteht setzt ihr in eure teich natürlich auch eine gehörige prortion stickstoff zu !!!
unter ganz ungünstigen bedingung könnt ihr damit einen übersättigung des wassers mit stickstoff erreichen. folge dessen wäre eine gasblasenkrankheit bei fischen !!!

deswegen, da wasser unter kühleren zuständen sowieso genug sauerstoff bindet bin ich persöhnlich ehr für einen teicheisfreihalter der wärme in das wasser abgibt.

gruß lars


----------



## Dr.J (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

könntest Du mir ein Gerät oder Marke empfehlen, die geeignet ist für meinen Teich? Schleichwerbung ist erlaubt.


----------



## norbertschweikart (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bis vor 2 Jahren mit Eisfreihalter aus Styropor gearbeitet und dabei seitens des teichs nie Probleme. Allerdings ist es vorgekommen, dass bei starkem Wind das Teil davongeflogen ist. Mit einer Verankerung konnte das zwar nicht mehr passieren, sich aber immer noch verdrehen bzw. ausreissen. Letztes Jahr habe ich auf 200 Watt Heizer (Titanstngen) mit einem Frostwächter eingesetzt und damit überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Berndt (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo!

Bei meinem Teich (ca 100 m2, heuer angelegt, kein Fischbesatz) beabsichtige ich, eine 100x50cm Styroporplatte, dunkel gestrichen (Erwärmung bei Sonnenschein), beschwert mit Steinplatte und verankert, als Eisfreihalter einzusetzen. Gute Idee oder spricht etwas dagegen? Brauche nämlich eine kleine Wasserfläche nach der Sauna.

Bitte gebt Eure Kommentare zum "Eisfreihalter" ab und nicht nur zur geplanten Verwendung des Wasserlochs  

liebe Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## Dr.J (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Bernd,

handelt es sich bei deinem Teich um einen Schwimmteich? Eine Styroporplatte allein bringt es nicht. Ein Eisfreihalter dient ja auch noch dem Austausch von Faulgassen und Sauerstoff, was bei Deiner Platte nicht gewährleistet ist.


----------



## StefanS (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

ein Pflanzenteich so ordentlicher Grösse benötigt gar keinen Eisfreihalter, der bringt auch nichts.

Bei Dir geht es einzig und allein um das Freihalten einer Wasserfläche, um den Teich als Tauchbecken nutzen zu können. Wie Du in einem strengen Winter eine so grosse Wasserfläche eisfrei halten willst - keine Ahnung. Vielleicht klappt es ja mit (ordentlich dickem) Styropor, das mit einem Stein beschwert ist. Oder mit Heizstäben. Oder mit Ausströmern, die knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche angebracht sind. Eines der Probleme wird ja sein, dass die frei zu haltende Fläche zum besseren Einstieg ziemlich am Rand liegen muss. Aufhacken würde ich das Eis auch bei einem Teich ohne Fische nicht.

Was den Gasaustausch betrifft, so kann man sich mit einem mehrteiligen Styropor-Eisfreihalter behelfen. Aus dickem Styropor einen Rahmen herstellen (entweder mit geeignetem Kleber kleben oder mit einem beheizten Schneidedraht (Lantandraht) aus der Styroporplatte herausschneiden). Dann eine grössere, nicht allzu schwere Styroporplatte nehmen und auf diesen Rahmen auflegen. Evt. nochmals ein wenig beschweren oder innen Styropor so aufkleben, dass der Deckel locker und beweglich auf dem Rahmen aufliegt. Aufsteigende Faulgase können dann entweichen, indem sie den Deckel anheben. Da muss man ein wenig experimentieren oder kann zu Kauflösungen greifen.

Die Anmerkungen von Norbert kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo, Jürgen, hallo Stefan!

Ich werde einfach experimentieren. Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, den Teich auch noch einige Zeit nach dem Zufrieren für oben erwähnten Zweck benutzen zu können. Weil ich "Herumhacken" am Teich keinesfalls beabsichtige, hoffe ich, mit Styroporabdeckung....oder Ausströmern...oder Heizstab....einen kleinen Bereich (nur zu Winteranfang, solange das Eis max. 5 cm dick ist) freihalten zu können. Einstiegsmöglichkeit ist kein Problem, der Steg steht tw. über die Wasserfläche, dort ist es ca 50 cm tief.

Ich kann mich durchaus auch mit dem Winter und dick zugefrorenem Teich anfreunden. Ist eigentlich derzeit nur so eine Gedankenspielerei. Da ich ja bisher weder Teich noch Pool hatte, ist die Vorstellung Winter-Schnee-Sauna-Teich sehr faszinierend.

Faulgase: Da der Teich Anfang Juli zwangsweise einen kompletten Wasserwechsel bekam (siehe [DLMURL="http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=2775/?q="]Das hätte katastrophal enden können[/DLMURL] ist er noch extrem nährstoffarm. Interessanterweise entwickelten sich die Daphnien-Bestände schneller als die Schwebealgen, sodass im derzeit glasklaren Teich (keine Filtertechnik, nur Pflanzenfiltergraben nach NG-Vorschlag, wobei die Pumpe allerdings in den vergangenen 10 Wochen insgesamt höchstens 10 Stunden in Betrieb war)eigentlich keine Faulgase entstehen können.

Naja, Nährstoffeintrag kann es ja heuer noch sehr viel geben (Waldrandlage), vielleicht besorg ich mir ein Laubschutznetz...... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, und vorallem ein anderer Thread.

Grüße! Berndt


----------



## StefanS (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

Faulgase wird es nicht von dem Material geben, das sich jetzt bereits im Teich befindet, sondern von dem, was während der kalten Jahreszeit hineinfällt. Wenn es dann zu kalt ist, setzt der Abbauprozess nicht ein. Das Material sammelt sich einfach nur an, und zwar in einer relativ dicken Schicht. Unter der Eisdecke kann es dann aber sehr wohl warm genug werden , dass irgendwann die vergleichsweise grosse angesammelte Menge auf einmal zu rotten beginnt. Und dann ist es eben wichtig, dass diese Gase eine Abzugsmöglichkeit haben. Bei Deinem doch sehr grossen Teich ändert ein kleines Loch an der einen oder anderen Ecke aber sowieso nichts. Ich hatte das eher als allgemeine Information zum Thema Eisfreihalter geschrieben. Für Dich eher belanglos.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## marka (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eisfreihalter oder Teichheizung?*

hey, also ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme mit dem freihalten, ich hab immer produkte von eisfreihalter.net benutzt. aber okay, mein tecih hat jetzt auch nicht so eine größe wie deiner. aber ich hab einen bekannten (mein nachbar ) der hat auch einen ganz schön großen teich und benutzt auch eisfreihalter...


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eisfreihalter oder Teichheizung?*



marka schrieb:


> hey, also ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme mit dem freihalten, ich hab immer produkte von eisfreihalter.net benutzt.



Hallo marka,

soso...Du hast also immer Deine eigenen Produkte bzw. Besteltipps verwendet...
Wäre ja schlecht, wenn die nicht funktionieren würden 

Korrigier mal Deine Angaben im Profil wie Helmut/digicat bei Deinem anderen Beitrag angeregt hat.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

